

The British Monarchy to Join Facebook - Garbage
http://mashable.com/2010/11/07/the-british-monarchy-to-join-facebook/

======
epo
Surely, this is how you know Facebook has lost all it's youth appeal. When the
establishment joins in, all the kids are long gone elsewhere.

This can only bring ridicule, what were they thinking of?

